# Sunday Night Smack Down (bloody pic) sorry



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I hunted a buddy of mines 12 acres on the other side of Holiday Lakes near the Brazos River. She came in by herself which was strange because she's been running with a big group, either way I'm not complaining. I lit her up with the light and put the pin on her lungs and she didn't act stupid when the light hit her so I dropped it down on her heart and let it fly. I hit her in the heart and took out her opposite side shoulder she ran about 20 yards and piled up. I guess her weight to be around 200.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good job .....not a bad weekend.....


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Cool beans! Some good meat there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

gulfcoast200 said:


> ... She came in by herself which was strange because she's been running with a big group, either way I'm not complaining ...


Probably about to farrow those piglets ... she's about to pop, and pigs will eat baby pigs ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

excellent


----------

